

World's loudest sound sent shock waves 100,000X nitrogen bomb - ALee
http://www.sciencealert.com.au/features/20143009-26257.html

======
lutusp
Article title: "The world's loudest sound caused shock waves 100,000 times
that of a hydrogen bomb"

Submission title: "World's loudest sound sent shock waves 100,000X nitrogen
bomb"

WTF? Nitrogen bomb? Does no one know how to copy and paste any more?

